# Fix or update?



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We tend to run older tractors, mainly 40 series deere's pulling newer equipment. This has worked well for us over the years. We have a 4230 that mainly stays hooked to the round baler most of the year. It has a quad range. This fall, 1 and 2 went out. 3 and 4 and reverse 1 and 2 work in all ranges. Forward 1 and 2 will either just pop right out of gear or just grind. The tractor has 8,000 hrs and was overhauled 1,000 hours ago. Tractor averages 150 hours per year. I am debating fixing it, plus fixing all the other little issues it has or upgrading it. Fixing it ourselves is beyond our ability and time. Work would be done at a local independent with a fair shop rate. If we upgrade, I would be looking at either a 55 series or a 00 series. Probably a 4455 or a 7800. We bought a JD 1590 no till drill and it would be nice to have the pressure flow compensating hydraulics to run the drill properly. Yes, we are staying green, so please, no other brand suggestions. So basically the choice is fix it and know what you have or upgrade to the unknown, but get more horsepower and flexibility. What do you guys think?

Tim


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think i would put much money into a 30 series. The difficulty may be finding a lower hr replacement. A 4455 will sell at a premium regardless of hrs. What about a 4755 or 4760? Bet they can be bought cheaper with less hrs if you can get by with just a large pto?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you have an estimate from the shop so that we know more about the options we’re comparing? At the same time, is it nice enough in appearance that maybe someone who wanted it for a project would still be willing to give you a fair price for it that you could put toward something else?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably time to move forward from a 30....the 7800 are very good tractors and you will see many very high hour tractors in this model as a testimony to their longevity. It may be difficult in finding a lower hour 7800 that is not through the roof in price. But, they are out there just not as easy to find.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would be torn as you have already overhauled it. If in decent shape otherwise and does everything you need it to and your shop is competent enough, it would be tempting to have them go through it and theoretically you get another 2-3000 hrs out of it. With me would really depend on what types of issues it's had along the way before the overhaul and current issue.

The idea of the wide frame 50, 55, 60 series is great except the limiting factor of 1000 pto only.

The difference between upgrading cost and repair cost would be substantial with the models you listed.


----------



## purdue_boilermaker (Sep 20, 2011)

Your situation sounds very familiar to ours - we also run a 4230 on mower and round baler. We have looked at 7X10 series tractors for the past couple years, but have not pulled the trigger because the 4230 keeps working so well for us (and like you said, you know what you have). The concern we have is the value of the tractor would not justify a repair expense like transmission rebuild or major engine work, but at the same time, the tractor loses most of its used value if sold with a major issue like that.

In your case, now that you already have the issue, I think I would be tempted to go ahead and fix it, especially if you have a independent shop with a fair rate. That would get the tractor working again, and keep the resell value in it. I would be looking for a replacement for it going forward, but keep using in the meantime.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

carcajou said:


> I don't think i would put much money into a 30 series. The difficulty may be finding a lower hr replacement. A 4455 will sell at a premium regardless of hrs. What about a 4755 or 4760? Bet they can be bought cheaper with less hrs if you can get by with just a large pto?


We need the 540 pto for the round baker, otherwise would definitely consider a 4755.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

You didn't say if you feel that the 4230 is totally adequate to the tasks you ask of it. That would be a factor to me. If you don't think there is productivity to be gained by updating then there is less reason to do so. You could buy a different tractor--and end up spending money on it. Been there and done that (but didn't regret it).


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> Do you have an estimate from the shop so that we know more about the options we're comparing? At the same time, is it nice enough in appearance that maybe someone who wanted it for a project would still be willing to give you a fair price for it that you could put toward something else?


Shop can't work it in for a couple weeks to get the estimate done. In talking to them with the other issues, ac and some small leaks, I am guessing at least 10 plus. I hope I am high.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> You didn't say if you feel that the 4230 is totally adequate to the tasks you ask of it. That would be a factor to me. If you don't think there is productivity to be gained by updating then there is less reason to do so. You could buy a different tractor--and end up spending money on it. Been there and done that (but didn't regret it).


Big advantage would be to pull the no till drill, then a back up tractor for the big square. That is a concern about having to fix what you buy.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If you do decide to upgrade and start looking at 7800s or 7810s, be aware of the problems that the 19 speed power shift can have. Mucho $$ if the worst happens, which is if things get loose enough that the trans is still in gear but the park lock is on. This can break the transmission housing. The power quads are fine. Google search will turn up more details about this.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

My feelings about these JD tractors like you've got are - great tractors out of the box. When I was looking for an older tractor for our haying, a friend and JD sales guy told me - when you buy one of these old tractors, have enough money to buy the tractor and pay for one major repair. Sage advice IMHO.

You've already got a JD that will deliver the mail, you only need a major repair....

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ohiohay

If I'm understanding you correctly 1 & 2 speeds are not operating on hyd hi-lo. If that's correct the repair would require a split between engine & clutch housing to repair. Normally one loses 1 & 3 or 2 & 4 speeds on hi-lo so I'm thinking your tractor has a shift linkage problem. How long since cab mounts have been replaced?? If linkage isn't the problem & you decide to repair the 4230 I'd recommend R&R of traction/pto clutches & operating piston seals while tractor is split.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Tx Jim said:


> Ohiohay
> If I'm understanding you correctly 1 & 2 speeds are not operating on hyd hi-lo. If that's correct the repair would require a split between engine & clutch housing to repair. Normally one loses 1 & 3 or 2 & 4 speeds on hi-lo so I'm thinking your tractor has a shift linkage problem. How long since cab mounts have been replaced?? If linkage isn't the problem & you decide to repair the 4230 I'd recommend R&R of traction/pto clutches & operating piston seals while tractor is split.


Sorry for the slow reply. Life got busy. Cab mounts have not been done, but it doesn't appear to be the linkage. Diagnosis is that the syncronizers are out. Estimated $7,000 to fix that, but then the question would be what all do you do when it is split and where do you stop. Easily could spend more than it's worth. Last one they did was $15,000 when all said and done. Leaning against fixing it right now. Looking at 50, 55, and 00 series. Probably will keep the 4230 for now too. I can rake hay using 3 and 4.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

After more thought I made an incorrect statement when I stated hyd Hi-lo was at fault. I agree with Ohiohay's repairman's diagnoses that manual low range synchronizers have failed. Sorry for mistake.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Tx Jim said:


> After more thought I made an incorrect statement when I stated hyd Hi-lo was at fault. I agree with Ohiohay's repairman's diagnoses that manual low range synchronizers have failed. Sorry for mistake.


Don't worry about the mistake. Ag is such a challenging business with lots of decisions to be made. It is a blessing to have all the haytalk members to use as a sounding board.


----------

